# How long do campsite villagers stay?



## Midgetsc (Aug 25, 2013)

So I just recieved confirmation from Isabelle that Walker's leaving today, and he'll be gone tomorrow.

At the same time, I notice that today a camper arrived. So I was like "Ooh, I may as well check who it is." because I always get _really_ ugly villagers in my campsite.

Of course, it's freaking Marshal. MARSHAL.

Walker's house will be gone tomorrow. Is there a chance Marshal will still be there? :O PLEASE SAY YES DX


----------



## clovetic (Aug 25, 2013)

hard to say, sorry, because you need to be on exactly 9 or less villagers at the same day of the camper.

so if marshal is in your campsite and you still have 10 villagers at that exact time, then don't think so

really sorry


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 25, 2013)

Is there any chance he'll still be there tomorrow? I have a villager house disappearing tomorrow...


----------



## beffa (Aug 25, 2013)

pretty sure they only stay for a day ;_;


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 25, 2013)

SCREW YOU NINTENDO

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think that's stupid. I mean, they're camping, they should stay freaking overnight.


----------



## crimsondeity (Aug 25, 2013)

I believe they stay from 6 AM to 6 AM. So technically they do stay overnight. I've never tried to chat up a camper when I've had a full village (and I usually get campers I have don't want anyway), so I'm not sure if you can get them to agree to stay if you have 10.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 25, 2013)

Screw dis. I'm just gonna make a new char and do that trick until I get him again after Walker moves >:U


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Aug 25, 2013)

If you have a character that's packed up the game seems to assume you only have 9 villagers for some reason. Not sure if it works for campsite people though, I've only ever had two campers.


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 25, 2013)

Trolled hard


----------



## Mao (Aug 25, 2013)

I had Marshal in my campsite and one of my dreamies was moving in. ;_;


----------



## Touko (Aug 25, 2013)

Niiiicceeee joooooooob.
I don't know if they stay for more than one day, I always see them poof the next day.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Aug 25, 2013)

You can tt back one day, then tt back to the regular day. Should still b there and the other 1 gone


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 25, 2013)

Hm. If I TT back one day after they ask Walker to move in and then TT a day forward, he'll still be there? :O


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 25, 2013)

Erm no. TTing backwards will count as 1 brand new day. Camper will leave.


----------



## Mao (Aug 25, 2013)

Pidjiken said:


> Erm no. TTing backwards will count as 1 brand new day. Camper will leave.



When I had Marshal in mine I asked and someone said if I TT'ed back they would go :c


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> You can tt back one day, then tt back to the regular day. Should still b there and the other 1 gone





Midgetsc said:


> Hm. If I TT back one day after they ask Walker to move in and then TT a day forward, he'll still be there? :O



This is false information. This is true for things like a day's shop inventory - but not for campers. If you go back one day, then forward again it would either be a different camper or none at all.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 25, 2013)

Tina said:


> This is false information. This is true for things like a day's shop inventory - but not for campers. If you go back one day, then forward again it would either be a different camper or none at all.



;-; I wish I could keep him. I don't want to trade Julian for him at all, but I think I might have to.

Is there the slightest bit chance he could stay 2 days?


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2013)

I've never seen a villager stay more than one day (going into the game before 6am on the next day still counts as one day) so I don't think it's even possible. :/


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 25, 2013)

I think I've seen a villager stay for 2 days. Could just be my brain trolling me, though.

I have, however, had a villager camp, leave, and as soon as they left, at 6 AM, another one took their place. So maybe if I made enough alt chars, Marshal would stay twice because the game would just... Idk... Pretend like it was a different villager?


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2013)

I've had campers in my town three days in a row, but it was a different villager each day. 

It's probably time to let go.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't let go. ;-; He's Marshal...


----------



## Mao (Aug 25, 2013)

Marshal was in mine xD But it could of been worse... for me atleast


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 25, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Marshal was in mine xD But it could of been worse... for me atleast



I hate Nintendo. Why can't villagers move in while someone's packing up? There'll be a spot the next day, so really, WHY NOT?

It is, at times like this, we seek guidance from our Warrior ancestors I hate Nintendo for making such a small villager cap.


----------



## Mao (Aug 25, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> I hate Nintendo. Why can't villagers move in while someone's packing up? There'll be a spot the next day, so really, WHY NOT?
> 
> It is, at times like this, we seek guidance from our Warrior ancestors I hate Nintendo for making such a small villager cap.



And its also annoying how you can't get villagers from other peoples campsites. People say you can, no proof though...


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 25, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> And its also annoying how you can't get villagers from other peoples campsites. People say you can, no proof though...



Lolyes. If you could, I'd be grabbing my 3DS, putting him in my second town, and keeping him until he decided to move.


----------

